# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > islam >  Deizm, Dini Batıl Kaynaklardan Yaşayan Toplumlarda, Filizlenir Ve Büyür.

## halukgta

Diyanet işleri başkanımız, bir açıklama yapmış televizyonda, deizm gençler arasında yaygınlaşıyor sorusu üzerine. Bizlerin sorunlara çare buluş yöntemimiz, verdiğimiz cevaplardan, konuya nasıl yaklaştığımızdan, çok iyi anlaşılıyor. BU DÜŞÜNCE SAPIK VE BATILDIR demiş, Sayın Diyanet İşleri Başkanımız. Verilen bu cevap üzerinde düşüncelerimi açıklamadan önce, deizm nedir isterseniz ona bakalım.

Yaradancılık anlamına gelen Deizm, evrenin bir yaratıcı tarafından yaratılıp, daha sonra bu yaratıcının insanı kendi başına bıraktığını kabul eden bir felsefi akım ya da inanç biçimidir. Deizm, peygamberleri ve Kutsal kitapları reddeder. 

Hiçbir toplum kanun ve kurallar olmadan huzurlu yaşayamaz, önce bunu unutmamalıyız. Allah bizleri yarattıysa, mutlaka kuralını da koymuş olması gerekir. Önce bu düşüncenin, nasıl bir ortamda doğmuş olabileceğini doğru tespit etmeliyiz. Yoksa bu düşünce ve inanca sahip olanları, sapık ve batıldır diyerek geçiştirmek, toplumda özellikle gençler arasında, inanılmaz büyük boşlukların oluşmasına neden olur. Buna benzer düşünceler, akımlar acaba toplumlar arasında, ne zamanlar ortaya çıkmıştır diye düşünelim isterseniz. 

Deizm in ilk olarak 17. yüzyılda İngiltere de çıktığı söylense de, belki ismi bu tarihlerde bu şekliyle anılıyor olabilir, fakat bu düşünce akımının çok eski olduğunu söylemek, yanlış olmaz. Deist akımının, düşüncenin ana unsurlarına baktığımızda, aslında toplumları özellikle düşünen sorgulayan insanları, gençleri deizme yönlendiren asıl nedenin, Allah ın indirdiği dinden ve kitaplarından uzaklaşılarak, aklı bir kenara koyan inançların ortaya çıkması, toplumun bir kısmını deizme yönlendirmiştir. Günümüzde toplum içinde deizm in yayılmasına en büyük etken, bugün tüm ehli kitabın, ALLAH IN İNDİRDİĞİ DİNDEN UZAKLAŞMASI, İNDİRDİĞİ KİTABA DEĞİL, UYDURULAN KİTAPLARA İNANMALARI BÜYÜK ETKEN OLMUŞTUR. Deistler şu düşünceleri savunurlar.

1-Mantığın, aklın insanlara doğruyu öğretebileceği inancı.
2-Yaratıcı bir güç inancı.
3-Mucizelerin, kehanetlerin, gerçek olamayacak abartı sözlerin, dinsel dogmaların ve ilahi olarak nitelendirilen dinlerin reddedilmesi.

Bu maddeleri okuduğunuzda, Kuran ın özünde bu düşünceler yattığını hatırlamışsınızdır. Deistler peygamberlere inanmazlar. NEDEN İNANMAZLAR BİLİYOR MUSUNUZ? ÇÜNKÜ TOPLUMA ANLATILAN BATIL VE HURAFE DİNİN, PEYGAMBERLER, ELÇİLER TARAFINDAN TOPLUMA ANLATILDIĞINI ZANNEDERLER. Eğer Deistler, Allah ın indirdiği gerçek İslam ile buluşmuş olsaydılar, asla ne elçileri nede onların gönderdiği kitapları inkâr etmezlerdi. Tabi günümüzde güvenilecek, elimizin altında yalnız Kuran var. Onun içindir ki yalnız Kuran a güvenebiliriz.

Deist olan dostlarımıza seslenmek istiyorum. İnandıkları ilkeler, Allah ın indirdiği Kuran da var. Tabi sizler Kuran ile tanışmadan önce, uydurulan İslam ile tanıştığınız için, bu düşüncelere karşı çıkmanız çok normal. Aynı hatayı, daha önce Kuran ile gereken bağlantıyı kuramamış, İslam ı tarikat ve cemaat eksenli yaşayan kardeşlerimizde yapıyor. Onlara Allah ın ayetlerini hatırlattığımızda, o senin anladığın gibi değil diyerek, birilerinden öğrendikleri bilgiler ışığında, İslam ı anlıyorlar ve yaşıyorlar. 

Sayın Diyanet İşleri Başkanımız, toplumda var olan bu acı gerçeğe merhem olmak yerine, onları sapıklıkla, batıl ile suçlarsa, onları kazanmak yerine, deizme hatta belki de sonunda ateizme yönlendirmiş oluruz. Ülkemizde deizm artıyor mu, onu bilemem ama kendisini boşlukta hisseden bir gençlik gurubunun olduğunu, rahatlıkla söyleyebilirim. Çünkü dini, kesinlikle konuşmak istemiyorlar.
Ülkemizde bu tür akımların oluşmasında Diyanetin, cemaatlerin ve tarikatların bunda payı çok büyüktür. Gelelim deistlerin ilkelerine. Deistler uydurulan İslam da, bu ilkeleri bulamıyorlar. Bulamayınca isyanlarını dile getiriş biçimi olarak, bizler deist iz deyip çıkıyorlar. Günümüzde dini anlatanlar, akılla İslam yaşanmaz diyorsa, deist olan gençlere dini asla anlatamayız, ellerimizle onları dışlamış oluruz.

Deistlerin ilkelerine şöyle bir göz atalım. Aklın ve mantığın insanları doğruya götürdüğüne inanma konusunu, ne yazık ki topluma öğretilen dinde yani uydurulan fıkıh inancında bulamıyorlar ve itiraz ediyorlar. AKLIYLA DÜŞÜNMEYEN DOĞRUYU BULAMAZ diyorlar. Bu çok doğru ve de haklı bir düşünce. Peki, Kuran buna karşımı? Yani sen akılla gerçekleri göremezsin mi diyor? Elbette hayır. Tam tersine, aklını kullanmayan bir insan rezil bir insandır, her türlü cezayı hak etmiş olur diyor Kuran. Yalnız söylemeden geçemeyeceğim bir konu var. Allah akla, düşünmeye çok önem verir ve bu konuda uyarır, ama biz insanların imtihan olduğu öyle bir nefsi vardır ki, o akıl bazen nefsimize hükmedemez, söz geçiremez. İŞTE BU DURUMDA İNSANLARIN EĞER İNANDIĞI, NEFSİNİ TERBİYE EDECEK, ALLAH IN KANUNLARI VE KURALLARI YOKSA KENDİSİNE HÂKİM OLMASI, DOĞRUYA YÖNELMESİ MÜMKÜN DEĞİLDİR. Bu gerçeği mutlaka görmeliyiz. 

Kuran ın bir çok yerinde uyardığı gibi, Allah dan başka ilah yoktur, ondan başka yardım istenecek hiçbir güç ve veliniz yoktur diyor. Peki, bugün topluma anlatılan, rivayetlerle şekillendirilen beşeri İslam ne diyor? Peygamberlerde dinde hüküm koyucudur, Allah gibi şefaat yetkisi vardır. Velilerin, şeyhlerin ve efendilerinde şefaat yetkileri vardır ve velisi olmayan cennete gidemez, kurtuluşa eremez diye inandırılmıştır toplum. Ayrıca anlatılan, onca olağanüstü olayları da hatırlayınız. Tüm bunları duyan ve gören insanlar, aklına ve mantığına uymadığı için peygamberleri ve böylece farkında olmadan dikkatle okuyup araştırmadan, kitaplarını da inkâr ediyorlar. YANLIŞ TERCÜME EDİLMİŞ KURAN MEALLERİNİ GÖRDÜKÇE DE, BU İNANÇLARI NE YAZIK Kİ GÜÇLENİYOR. BUNLARIN BU HALE GELMESİNDE ASIL NEDEN, BU YALAN YANLIŞLARI DİN DİYE TOPLUMA ANLATAN ZİHNİYETTİR. Müsebbibi onlardır. Onun içinde Sayın Diyanet İşleri Başkanımızın bu yarayı iyileştirmesi, hiç mümkün görünmüyor. 

Allah Kuran da, elçisine mucizeler vermediğini söyledikçe, Yahudi ve Hıristiyanların uydurdukları yarışa bizlerde katılmış, inanılmaz uydurulan mucizeleri, Allah ın elçisinin yaptığını topluma anlatıyorlar. Allah elçisine, bende sizin gibi bir beşerim, sizden farkım yok sözleri, ne yazık ki duyulmaz olmuş. Düşünen bir insanın da bunları kabul etmesi, elbette mümkün değildir. Deistlerin en büyük hatası, işin kolayına kaçıp, gerçek İslam ı ve Kuran ı gereği gibi araştırmamalarından kaynaklanmaktadır. 

Deizm belki bu isimle anılmasa da, geçmişi çok eskidir. Farklı şekillere bürünerek günümüze gelmiştir. Daha önce söylediğim gibi, günümüzde deizmin yayılmasının asıl nedeni, Allah ın indirdiği değil, insanların uydurduğu dini, Allah ın dini diye topluma anlatmalarından, kabul ettirmeye çalışmalarından kaynaklanmış bir isyandır, itirazdır. Bu itirazın, başkaldırının bir başka şeklini, cahiliye toplumunda da görüyoruz.

Hatırlarsınız peygamberimizden bahsederken Allah, elçim ÜMMİYDİ der. Günümüzde topluma Allah ın elçisinin, ÜMMİ oluşunun gerçek yönünü anlatmaktan çekinenler, ümmi okuma yazma bilmeyen anlamındadır diyerek, toplumu aldatmış, kandırmışlardır. Hâlbuki Kuran ümmi kelimesini özellikle açıklıyor. Ümmi, o günkü toplumda kabul gören batıl ve hurafelerle şekillenmiş, Ehli kitabın hiç birisine tabi olmayanlar anlamındadır. Yani Peygamberimiz ne Yahudi, nede Hıristiyan toplumuna tabi değildi. YANİ PEYGAMBERİMİZ BOZULMUŞ, TAHRİF EDİLMİŞ, ATALAR İNANCIYLA BEŞERİLEŞTİRİLMİŞ BİR DİNİN, ALLAH KATINDAN OLAMAYACAĞINI FARK ETMİŞTİ.

Elbette Allah ın elçisi, bugün deistlerin yaptığı gibi, böyle kurallar Allah katından gelmez diye kestirip atmamış, ama sürekli Allah a dua edip, kendisine gerçekleri göstermesi için yalvarmış, araştırmış bir insandı. Allah da görevlendireceği elçisini, özellikle Ehli kitaptan değil, ümmi yani belki din ile hiçbir ilgisi olmadığı halde, doğruların gerçeklerin arayışı içinde olan Hz. Muhammed i elçi olarak seçmiştir. Bundan alacağımız çok büyük dersler vardır. Hatırlatmak isterim, Şura 52. ayette Allah elçisinden bahsederek, SEN KİTAP NEDİR, İMAN NEDİR BİLMEZDİN. SANA KURAN İLE DOĞRU YOLU GÖSTERDİK DER. 

Bizler bazı gerçekleri topluma anlatamıyorsak, toplumun içinden çıkacak yanlış inançların sebebi oluruz. ONLARI DIŞLAMAK YERİNE, KABAHATİ ÖNCE KENDİMİZDE ARAMALIYIZ. İslam ı, Allah ın indirdiği ile değil, rivayetlerin hükmettiği şekliyle anlatırsak, toplumda İslam dışı oluşumları ellerimizle büyütmüş, çoğaltmış oluruz.

Saygılarımla
Haluk GÜMÜŞTABAK

https://www.facebook.com/Kuranadavet...homepage_panel
http://halukgta.blogcu.com/
http://kuranyolu.blogcu.com/
http://hakyolkuran.com/

----------

